# Loud fan - after replacement



## bass_sears (Feb 14, 2009)

(Sorry if I'm cross posting, I can't tell if I'm on two different forums or not!)

Hi All,

I have a Series 2 Tivo DVR (DirecTV, dual inputs) Philips DSR7000.

In the last few weeks the fan has gotten louder and louder... made me nervous.

So I replaced the fan with another used one (off eBay, I know, I know) and that didn't change anything. So I thought it might be the power supply, so I changed that out too, and the new fan with the new power supply is still very loud.

I also hear it (at least at startup) varying its RPMs up and down.

It's definitely the fan... when I stop it the noise stops, so it's not the hard drive or anything.

Did I just get a bad used fan and should have bought a new one? Any other ideas?

Thanks in advance.

-- Bass


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Measure the fan (high - wide - thick) and buy a NEW replacement

Be sure to buy the right kind of connector... 2 or 3 pin


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

make sure to match the CFM (airflow) Tivo uses a low CFM fan to lower noise. There are fan dealers on EBay  Cut and paste the following url

http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Series-2-Replacement-Case-Fan-Small-Type_W0QQitemZ250373742466QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250373742466&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72&#37;3A1234|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## k_yarina (Nov 8, 2003)

Both my directivos have Vantec Thermoflow fans, which vary their speed based on temperature and are usually pretty quiet. Google Vantec tf6025 , they're about 7 bucks.

Also try searching the forum for replacement fans. There's a lot of discussion about fans and quiet cooling.


----------



## bass_sears (Feb 14, 2009)

rbtravis said:


> make sure to match the CFM (airflow) Tivo uses a low CFM fan to lower noise. There are fan dealers on EBay  Cut and paste the following url


This is actually who I bought the first replacement fan from. Nice enough to deal with but it was still a used fan, so maybe that's my problem.

Does anyone know the CFM / dB ratings of the stock fan??

-- Bass


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Fan Details:
CoFan F-625L12F: 12 volt, 13.8 CFM, 2600 RPM, 21.9 dBA. 60mm

Hope this helps
available www.newegg.com
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835191004

Slightly larger airflow much quieter read specs.
http://www.silenx.com/ixtremaprofans.asp
Make sure you use the red black pair for power. Leave the yellow disconnected.
sku IXP-34-12
rated dba	12
dimensions	60x60x25mm
rpm	1700
cfm	14
operating voltage	8-14v
current draw	0.08A
power consumption	0.96w
bearings	FDB, fluid dynamic bearings


----------



## bass_sears (Feb 14, 2009)

k_yarina said:


> Both my directivos have Vantec Thermoflow fans, which vary their speed based on temperature and are usually pretty quiet. Google Vantec tf6025 , they're about 7 bucks.
> 
> Also try searching the forum for replacement fans. There's a lot of discussion about fans and quiet cooling.


Is it pretty straightforward to hook this 3/4 pin connector to the 2 pin power out on the motherboard?

-- Bass


----------



## k_yarina (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes. It goes inline with the hard drive connectors.


----------



## Mashdoc (Jan 23, 2002)

35-191-005 SILENX 60X25MM FAN IXP-34-16 RTL $9.69

I replaced mine with the fan above from Newegg. total cost with shipping $14

Very quiet and variable speed. :up:


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, did you check the temperature of the TiVo? Could the fan be getting louder as it revs up to increase cooling? I had one that had some dust bunnies blocking part of the inlet area. I gave the system a good cleaning and that helped a lot.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

lafos said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you check the temperature of the TiVo? Could the fan be getting louder as it revs up to increase cooling? I had one that had some dust bunnies blocking part of the inlet area. I gave the system a good cleaning and that helped a lot.


You beat me to it. I was actually wondering if there is not some external factor (clogged vents, perhaps) that is making the fan sound louder when there is not anything actually wrong with the fan at all.

I mean...what are the odds? A fan going defective and then a replacement having the very same problem? No.

There is a third issue here.


----------



## BSLugnut (Dec 7, 2004)

I have the same fan noise, sounds like the bearing are shot in the fan, even at low speed.

I see someone posted that the fans are 60x60x25mm. If the fanse are measured to the outside frame I have 70x70x25 in my Series 2 TiVo. If you measure fan blade tip to tip it is 64mm.

Could this be right?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Exactly which "Series 2" do you have?


----------



## BSLugnut (Dec 7, 2004)

I am unsure, will I be able to get this info via "My Account" on the TiVo site? Or do I need to physically be at the unit?


----------



## BSLugnut (Dec 7, 2004)

I went to the site, but it only provides the service number and the purchase date of Jan 8, 2004. Does that help?

It also is just a standalone box. It is not shared with a DVD, Satellite or Cable company


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

All Directv Tivos have the same size fan except for some Hughes Models. If you have these models the back of your case is slightly pushed out and the top is attached with 5 screws in back instead of four. If yours fits this description you have the Hughes SDR 40 with raised grill fan


----------



## BSLugnut (Dec 7, 2004)

BSLugnut said:


> It is not shared with a DVD, Satellite or Cable company


I don't remember the screw count, but my TiVo is a "stand alone" box not a "shared" box.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

This is the Directv receiver with Tivo Forum. That is why the confusion.
Find your fan here:
http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-fans.php
They carry parts for all tivos. Good Luck


----------



## BSLugnut (Dec 7, 2004)

I guess it's that reading thing! 

I did not look at the tree!

Thanks, I will view the link


----------

